# Rickets Point allnighter, thurs 22nd - Fri 23rd



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

I've talked about it for a while, but not yet done it this year but plan to this week before it starts getting too chilly to do it. I'm going to hit Rickets Point at about 7:00 and fish through to daybreak the following day. I'll be sounding up some fish, anchoring up and berleying like mad. Using squid and flatties as bait, I'm going to try and intice my PB snapper and gummy. I best go get me a coffee furnace 

Any takers?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Best you have yourself the brightest light you can get or you will get run over. I was nearly hit so many times on my boat with anchor, canopy, and spot lights on it , it wasn't funny. What hope in a yak :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

I have the brightest little lite you could imagine for it's size. I managed to blind Steve with it from about 500 meters away  It's a tactical lite used by law inforcement, so it works a charm. I also use a good headlamp and have also taken to dangling glow sticks on my boat as well. I also have a strobing bike light to. I'm a proverbial XMas tree I tells ya.

That said... would anyone think that might improve my squid chances?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Actually, now I'm thinking Sunnyside instead of Ricketts... or is my car at risk of the Frankston syndrome at that time of night?


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi

Were is Sunnyside?

Mick


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

between Mornington and Mt Eliza.

Same as any other car park 511, roll your dice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Nah Tim... not quite the same. Sunnyside is precariously close to Franga after all, and having worked there for 2 years, I know that counts for something. But at the end of the day, you're right. It's a dice roll each time. But I think early morning launches lower risks considerably.

This trip is set to be late arvo into early morning. Both spots will fish well, I'm sure. The question is, where is my vehicle safest?

Dammit, who cares. What matters is where I think I'll catch the best fish and right now, I reckon that's as close to Mornington as I can comfortably get. That means Sunnyside up.

And this trip I'm going all out - gunna experiment with various devices, rigs, berley and baits. I'm planning to make sure I raise my Shark Park PB on this trip. Might even try to add some credibility to the term 'shark park'.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're really unsure of the parking at Sunnyside, the pedal to there from Mornington Peir(well lit) isn't too bad.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day 5/11 ... so are you thinking this Friday for the all nighter???

If your still looking at Sunnyside i might like to take a walk on the wild side with ya...but...thats tentative at this stage pending on a couple of factors.The most important factor being conditions as seabreeze is showing up to 20knots over friday night.

And if you are fishing sunnyside will that be on the reef close in???


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

So it is Ynot :shock:

511, if you're still keen, and worried about your vehicle we may be able to arrange something, I live <5 mins from sunnyside.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Tim Tim Tim ... why am i not surprised to see you live soooooooo close to THAT beach hey :roll: ... You must be on a first name basis with some of the more frequent vistors Hmmmmmm :twisted:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

You better believe it Tony.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats a good idea - I may just do that. Should be a nice trolling opportunity to. But I'm not that worried about the car, it's fully insured. Just not so sure what goes on at Sunnyside in the wee hours of the night and I know other cars have been rolled there before.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Squidder got rolled there once.

There's more date punchers catching a grope in the public toilets and pill poppers from the nite clubs killing time there at night rather than thieves. But who knows??????

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: date punchers :lol: ... man gotta stop bringing this topic up, its killing my joy for an early morning session out there. I've sometimes wondered why there are always a few cars dotted around that bloody car park when i get there at 4.30am .. and shit, yeah im stripping down into my wetsuit Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh must remember to keep my back to the car


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, yeah, no shortage of late night turd burglars.

Never been a problem for me, but certainly will not visit the dunnies.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Yukkkkkkkk :shock: turd what.... thats ferral :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Date punchers! :lol: LMAO

Good luck if you get out there Josh a mammoth effort like that is bound to reward you with dozens of fish. You probably won't be able to walk afterwards but it will be well worth it I'm sure.
As for me going not a chance, wife's b'day this weekend but definitely keen for a late afternoon early evening paddle on weekends before Melbourne freezes over :wink:

Milt,


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Yup a few pillow biters to be had at Sunnyside.
Was having my lunch down there some years ago looking at the bay and noticed in my rearvision mirror a bloke dressed in a pink bikini and mini skirt walking into the gents. :shock: 
Hey, each to their own. :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

knot-too-fast said:


> noticed in my rearvision mirror a bloke dressed in a pink bikini and mini skirt walking into the gents. :shock:


I'm sure Milt would've said hello if he'd known you at the time John :lol:  :lol:

Yep, my car has been done at Sunnyside - and I'll forever be wary of the place. Don't leave anything of value and you'll be alright - although as well as my sounder they pinched one of Squidette's old T-shirts and some half-used lipsticks :shock:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

5th, everyone seems to be talking about Fri night - didn't you advertise for tonight?

Beautiful evening for it - hope you do well (and don't have any car issues - saw your vehicle back at Chelsea last weekend - nice ride!)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Kevin , you seem to be the only one that has stuck to the plan here . Everyone seems to be preoccupied with their latent tendencies rather than when 5th is fishing.I'm Not callin 5th 511 as it sounds to close to 911


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Squidder said:


> knot-too-fast said:
> 
> 
> > noticed in my rearvision mirror a bloke dressed in a pink bikini and mini skirt walking into the gents. :shock:


I'm sure Milt would've said hello if he'd known you at the time John :lol:  :lol:

Just wait till you come down for Easter mate one late afternoon early evening  :lol:

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes your right Kevin / Peter...my apologies as that was my fault.Looking forward to the trip report.


----------

